

Ask HN:  What do you use for a daily todo list? - cyanbane

I recently moved from Workflowy to Trello, both excellent products, just experimenting (I have no connection to either)<p>What, HN readers, do you use to keep up with day to day task lists?
======
lsiebert
I use www.Astrid.com. Started with their excellent free Open Source app for
Android... I always have my phone so a good app for it was important. It's
both well designed and feature rich. It syncs with Google tasks and producteev
so I have sometimes used those on the web, but their website has gotten good
enough that I generally just use it when I'm at computer.

------
debacle
I use PomodoroApp: <http://www.pomodoroapp.com/>

It's in active development, integrates with the pomodoro technique, and has
the right balance of features/ease of use that I need from a task list tool.

------
willpower101
I have been around the block using these! Springpad, remember the milk,
wunderlust, evernote, onenote, outlook tasks, I could go on and on.

i. I carry around a real notepad for quick notes. I fill up about 1 every 6
months, sometimes I take quick notes on iOS Notes app. ii. Short term TODO's I
email to myself and flag important. iii. Daily stuff goes in Notepad or Sticky
notes on my desktop, open all day, synced in dropbox. iv. Long term stuff goes
in Google Tasks under different categories, and relevant web links to those
goes in it's corresponding folder in chrome, synced across browsers.

------
read_wharf
At work I use Outlook Tasks, because we use Outlook, Office and Sharepoint and
it's easier to work within all that instead of fighting it.

Tasks are basically a customized Outlook message, so you can dump all manner
of Office artifacts in a task to keep track of stuff. Copy anything from an
Office or Outlook doc, or embed an entire document in a Task.

So the existence of the Task is part of my ToDo list, and what's in the Task
object is stuff i've been keeping track of on a long running task. Simple
tasks are just a Task with a title and a due date.

------
kaolinite
At work, I just use email. Whenever I check my inbox, I delete all emails that
I no longer need or are irrelevant and I trim my inbox aggressively. All
emails left there are things that I have to do. I recently switched to this
method after having an overflowing inbox with 30 folders and all kinds of
filters, etc, and I'm already seeing a huge productivity increase. Still, I
fully appreciate this won't work for everyone, especially those who are
getting 100s of emails per hour.

------
aorshan
A piece of paper and a pen.

------
stuartcw
OmniFocus: I love the way I can assign a todo to location context and have it
pop up automatically when I next visit that place.

In the end, the app or site doesn't matter, it just matters that you have
_one_ list that is _always_ available. I'm still looking for a waterproof for
the only exception to the single list.

------
factorialboy
I used Review19 -- <http://review19.com> (Disclaimer: this is my app) for
collaborative project tracking and that covers my consulting work and personal
projects.

I've used Trello and Google Docs in the past and they work great as well.

------
jesheit
Remember the milk. The great mobile app keeps everything in sync. I use a vim
text file with outline style folding for my project list and notes, GTD style.
I sync that with git on github so that I have history without clutter and read
access everywhere if needed.

------
reiz
I used long time <http://www.wunderlist.com/>. But I consider to switch over
to <https://app.organisedminds.com/>. They have a very nice UI.

------
locusm
Cant go past Asana IMHO.

------
sutro
todo.txt

------
jejune06
I've recently started using Asana. Highly recommend it.

------
aymeric
<http://weekplan.net> inspired by the 7 habits of highly effective people.

------
rmATinnovafy
I built my own app for that. Plan on releasing it during the month on May as
an open source project.

------
dylanhassinger
daily: whiteboard/small legal notepad

weekly and monthly: weekly goal list/different whiteboard

longterm: omnifocus and basecamp

~~~
cyanbane
Interesting, what makes you go from tangible to digital > post monthly?

------
cdvonstinkpot
I use the calendar on my Blackberry.

------
shellehs
any.do on my mobile devices and evernote on my desktop

